
Twitter 2FA: removing phone number disables all 2FA methods - tosh
https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/1167704337801306112
======
mehhh
Twitter also seems to require a cell phone number from one of the big 4
carriers in the USA to register now. I had no luck registering with my US
Cellular #, or my Inland Cellular #, the Google Voice number I have, or my
work's Comcast number (which does SMS just fine).

